# Your ears must have been burning



## artimedoros49

Hi,

The above expression is a fairly common one used when we have been talking or thinking about someone, and that person suddenly contacts us.
Could anyone tell me if there is a similar expression in Czech?

Thank you


----------



## bibax

My o vlku a vlk za dveřmi.

We [are speaking] about the wolf and the wolf [is standing] just behind (outside) the door.

It is used when an object of discussion unexpectedly becomes present during the conversation. It is similar to the idiom "Speak of the devil and he doth appear".

Also when someone has hiccups, we say that someone is thinking or talking of him in the very moment.

There is also a superstition concerning ringing in the ears (tinnitus), distinguishing the sinister (left) ear and the right ear.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello, there is also *My o vlku a vlk za humny* (We about wolf and wolf behind ~backyards). From my personal experience I can tell that it's more common that the variant with dveřmi.


----------



## Hrdlodus

The most common is "*My o vlku...*"


----------

